

UDOO: Android Linux Arduino in a tiny single-board computer - kirillzubovsky
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/435742530/udoo-android-linux-arduino-in-a-tiny-single-board

======
jws
Much like we have a storage hierarchy in computers, I can see value in having
a "compute hierarchy". Simple, deterministic, realtime control is trivial in
an Arduino type micro controller, but a frightening nightmare in the massive
Linux computer.

You might do something similar by pasting existing hardware together, but
you'd pay in packaging nuisance and possibly reliability.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
What I really like about this hardware is DYI focus, but at the same time out
of the box functionality. As much as it might be fun to try and strap hardware
together, when buying a computer like this, I just want to plug-n-play,
without having to jump through technology hoops. Perhaps this is the answer.

------
zharguy989796
Don't boards like the Beaglebone already do something like this, but in a more
integrated fashion (i.e: i/o ports show up as part of /dev)?

~~~
joezydeco
Almost all the ARM Linux ports do, including the ones for iMX that I've worked
with. And it can easily be extended by writing new kernel drivers.

This board is kind of a headscratcher for me. I get that people like the
Arduino IDE, but sooner or later you need to take the training wheels off.

Also, you can buy the dual-A9 core imx6 Wandboard for $99 right now, no
Kickstarter necessary. And they throw in Bluetooth and wifi. Single core
(still runs android but no wireless built in) is $79.

<http://www.wandboard.org/index.php/buy>

